# 1967 GTO rear spring upgrade



## BigDuke0767 (Mar 1, 2011)

I upgraded the wheels and tires on my 67 to 15 inch chrome rally II rims with a wider tire. My problem now is raising the rear end up a little bit so I don't bottom out on the body of the car with the tires. Last year I put air shocks on but decided to ditch those because I always had to check/add air to them. So my question for you guys is what kind of spring did you upgrade to to lift the rear end up just enough to clear the tires and give it a good stance. Not looking to jack the rear end sky high or anything like that. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

I used the air bags that fit inside the coil springs, $85 and they work and ride excellent.

Randy


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the drag bags as well. Just a couple pounds keeps the back of the car from bottoming out under WOT.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And, Air Lift bags can be tuned to actually help the car launch better, but you need to plumb them seperately. I've had them on my 4Runner for 14 years and they're great. Reallly help keeping it level with heavy loads. X3 for Air Lift air bags. Easy to install, too.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I put taller springs from Eaton Detroit Spring in my car with an air bag in the right spring. Either or a combination approach will work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought new springs for a '67 Lemans wagon. It lifted my car about 3/4" in the rear.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

airbags here also. They do not really raise it just keep it from being so bouncy, especially if you pile 4 adults in the car.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

What part of the tire is hitting? When I put a couple people in the back and hit a bump my rear tires were rubbing. I found that the side of the tire was hitting the rounded edge of the inner fender. I needed about 1/4 of an inch more space. I used a bottle jack and carefully widened the are. Worked perfect. No more rubbing.


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

*air shocks*

i suggest getting adjustable air shocks. you can pump them up and retain a good stance without going too high


----------

